

Volunteer opportunity in SF next week: Help teens launch companies - jaf12duke
http://www.humbledmba.com/volunteer-opportunity-in-sf-next-week-help-te

======
frankdenbow
This is great! We are trying to do something similar for middle school kids in
NYC in a program called MicroInterns. Check these kids out on twitter
(<http://twitter.com/microinterns>) and on Inc :
[http://www.inc.com/articles/201102/george-haines-tech-
compan...](http://www.inc.com/articles/201102/george-haines-tech-companies-
host-internships-for-kids.html)

It is amazing how savvy these kids are on new media stuff.

------
SteliE
This is awesome! The SwipeGood Team will definitely participate!

~~~
jaf12duke
Awesome! I'll be in touch later today!

------
il
This seems like a great project. I think even brief exposure to entrepreneurs
and startups could make a huge difference in these kids' lives.

------
johnrob
I think you mean to say "businesses" where you currently say "companies";
unless you intend for these kids to quit school.

------
saeedjabbar
As a recent high school graduate I wish we had something like this in the
inner city schools of NYC.

------
kineticac
this is really cool! after mentoring with the BUILD.org organizatin, I can
only say good things about programs like these. I'd love to help but will be
out of town that week! Keep up the great work.

